# WTB 240sx s14 kouki



## bigb0ycds (Jul 24, 2013)

so im trying to find the money to buy an s14 kouki but as I look around there are little to none for sale. So if youre selling one go ahead and pm me. I live in Washington state, but I can go for anything between me and cali. Idc what is done to it, or if it even runs, I just want to know if there are any still out there. I am definatly interested in what you have.

Just don't be ridiculous. im not spending anything above $8-10k.
:waving::waving:


----------

